# Any plumbers here?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am doing my own plumbing finish work and just have a question. I have the manabloc system, so need for shutoff valves. It is roughed such that the pex is 1/2" extending well into the vanities. Most of the faucets I have come with the stainless braided hose that is 3/8" NPT. I have the 1/2" male barb ends that worked great on the shop sink that had a 1/2" npt fitting. So, what is teh best way to get from the 1/2" pex to the 3/8" NPT? I am not finding a way to do in a single fitting.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Not a plumber, but usually you go through a shutoff valve where the internal lines terminate at the vanity. In fact I'm pretty sure thats code in most places. Certainly makes life simpler when you need to replace a faucet gasket.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Definitely put shutoff valves in, and it will be the easiest way. $20 for 2 shutoff valves. You can get straight or 90's.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/SharkBit...er-Turn-Straight-Stop-Valve-23057LF/202270561


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Doing ok buddy? Im glad things are working out for you finally. Josh told us how bad things have been for you. Congrats on the promotion too. You deserve it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

With a manabloc you already have shutoffs in the mechanical room, so it is redundant and a bit pricey, but so far the only option I can see so far. Usually you just have the pex barb with a male NPT end threaded to teh braided line, just not seeing one to go directly to teh 3/8". certainly can do shutoffs it just adds up when you need about a dozen of them. I think I will look at how some of the neighbor's houses have been done.
Thanks for teh input guys.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd still put a shut off under the sink. It will be much more convenient in future if/when your wife decides she wants a different faucet. worth doing now, and beats running back and forth between the mechanical room.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, you could use a Shark-Bite reducer 1/2 to 3/8. But then you have to attach it differently to the faucet and they cost as much as than the Shark-Bite valve. I'd put the shutoffs under the sinks so you don't have to mess with the Manabloc. After a couple years, the Manabloc can have mineral build up and cause valve issues at the station if you are turning them on and off. One leaking Manabloc valve sounds like a real headache...


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Shark bite will have what you need. Most plumbers will call a shark bite a temporary fitting. 
You can just make the adaptor you need out of brass fittings. 
As for the scaling inside of the lines look for a physical water treatment product like a Flow tech system https://flowtechhome.com there is a local company also www.wasatchwatertreatment.com. They sell them. I have this thing and it is amazing and I no longer need a soft water system.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm no expert, but to be a successful plumber you only have to know 2 things:

1- s h1t runs down hill
2- payday is on Fridays. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

STEVO said:


> I'm no expert, but to be a successful plumber you only have to know 2 things:
> 
> 1- s h1t runs down hill
> 2- payday is on Fridays.
> ...


But you still call a plumber when s&@t stops running down hill


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Not really. It's not rocket science to blow up the dam, and kill the beaver that built it. No beavers, no sh1t blockage, no problems.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> Shark bite will have what you need. Most plumbers will call a shark bite a temporary fitting.


I agree 100%

I used a couple shark bite fittings a while ago and they started leaking about a year later.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> I used a couple shark bite fittings a while ago and they started leaking about a year later.


Nothing better than good old copper with sweated fittings IMO. I had the manibloc system in my first house, and all of the valves seized up making it impossible to turn the key without breaking off the stems. The home I am in now has pex pipe/fittings throughout, but there is no manibloc.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Copper wears though... I've replaced several copper pipes in our house that developed pinhole leaks after 30 years of internal cavitation.


-DallanC


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Copper wears though... I've replaced several copper pipes in our house that developed pinhole leaks after 30 years of internal cavitation.
> 
> -DallanC


Anything will eventually develop holes if your don't have control of the scale issue. Scale build up is the number one problem for any plumbing issue. It causes your lines to leak. Faucets to fail and water heaters to prematurely fail. 
Don't even thing of a tankless water heater without some type of scale control system.
Modern plastics are very good. And have some advantages over copper. Like expansion pex lines if frozen can resist busting because they can expand vs copper will spit and burst.


----------

